# Went for a BBQ and got this...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Most of ya'll know me and my Wednesday BBQs, so last Wednesday (Jan. 14th) I went to my favorite BBQ pit and came home with this:










Didn't order it over the counter, you understand, just sort of a side order.

Bob Wright

P.S. Its a Model 19-3, pinned and recessed.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet.

I've been on the look-out for a 3" 19 or 66.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I always considered those difficult to chew. 

I hope it tasted good. :anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> Most of ya'll know me and my Wednesday BBQs, so last Wednesday (Jan. 14th) I went to my favorite BBQ pit and came home with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob in the BBQ line:

(Counter lady) "Mr. Wright, Here's your BBQ order." (Bob)Thanks Ma'am, and I'll have a side of that there...(Counter lady)"What sir, the Glock side order?" (Bob) No way, not that semi auto side salad crap, give me the good stuff, that Model 19 right there will do !!!:mrgreen:


----------

